# nullpointerexception bei HSQLDB



## StefanA (24. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss eine einfache HSQLDB Datenbank realisieren, ich hab nun versucht in einem Stück code eine Tabelle zu erzeugen, ein paar Werte reinzugeben und diese wieder auszulesen, wenn ich das ganze Starte bekomm ich aber immer eine NullPointerException kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen warum?
Hier mein Code:


```
import java.sql.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;



public class DAO 
{
public static void main(String[] args)
{
                                                    
    
    Connection conn = null;
    Statement sqlstmt = null;

    	try{
        Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");
        conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:reise",    
                                           "sa",                    
                                           "");   
        sqlstmt = conn.createStatement();
    	}
    	catch (Exception e)
    	{
    	System.out.print("1" + e);
    	}
    
    
    
    try
    {
    sqlstmt.executeUpdate("CREATE TABLE reise(r_id INTEGER, ziel VARCHAR(30);");
    }
    catch (SQLException se)
    {
    System.out.println("2" + se);	
    }
    
    try
    {
    sqlstmt.executeUpdate("INSTERT INTO reise(r_id, ziel) VALUES('2', 'Teneriffa');");
    }
    catch (SQLException se)
    {
    System.out.println("3" + se);	
    }
    
    try
    {
    ResultSet rset = sqlstmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM reise;");
    rset.next();
    System.out.println("test" + rset.getDouble(1));
    rset.close();
    }
    catch (SQLException see)
    {
    System.out.println("4" + see);	
    }
    
   
    try
    {
    sqlstmt.close();
    conn.close();
    }
    catch(SQLException sse)
    {
    System.out.println("5" + sse);	
    }
}
}
```

Und hier noch die genaue Fehlermeldung die Eclipse in der Konsole ausgibt:

1java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsqldb.jdbcDriverException in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at DAO.main(DAO.java:37)


Danke im Voraus!

mfg 
Stefan


----------



## Tobias (24. Mrz 2007)

Da zunächst einmal eine "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver" fliegt, steigt dein Code aus dem try-Block aus, OHNE conn initialisiert zu haben. Und da conn dadurch null bleibt, fliegt dir das Ganze bei der ersten Verwendung von conn um die Ohren.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2007)

Aha, ok und was kann ich machen damit er denn org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver findet?


----------



## Tobias (24. Mrz 2007)

Das JAR mit der entsprechenden Klasse drin dem Classpath hinzufügen.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2007)

OK, hab das gemacht, jetzt bekomm ich beim Ausfühern aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/hsqldb/persist/HsqlProperties
	at org.hsqldb.DatabaseURL.parseURL(DatabaseURL.java:115)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver.getConnection(jdbcDriver.java:168)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver.connect(jdbcDriver.java:161)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at DAO.main(DAO.java:23)

(Hab am Code nix verändert)

mfg


----------

